# Food Safety News - 01/20/2021..... Food poisoning top concern for people in Japan



## daveomak.fs (Jan 20, 2021)

*Food poisoning top concern for people in Japan*
By News Desk on Jan 20, 2021 12:05 am Food poisoning has been the main food safety concern of surveyed Japanese people for almost every year since 2008, according to a study. Food poisoning was ranked as the top food safety related hazard causing concern in 10 of the past 11 surveys from 2004 to 2018. However, the number of cases has decreased in... Continue Reading

*Researchers examine Listeria tolerance to sanitizers*
By News Desk on Jan 20, 2021 12:03 am Researchers at the University of Georgia are studying the risk of Listeria monocytogenes developing a tolerance to sanitizers, with a specific focus on fresh produce production plants. The project, titled “Possibility, duration and molecular predictors of sanitizer tolerance in Listeria monocytogenes,” is examining the potential for resistance to chlorine and quaternary ammonium compounds. The research... Continue Reading

*Sweden publishes a decade of food poisoning data*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 20, 2021 12:02 am A high number of Campylobacter infections and more cases of Salmonella infection linked to foods of non-animal origin have been identified in Sweden during a 10-year period, according to a new study. The document compiles reported foodborne illness for 2008 to 2018. There were more than 4,000 events of suspected or confirmed disease with 30,964... Continue Reading

*Lake Champlain recalls well more than 100 chocolate products after consumer complaint of plastic pieces*
By News Desk on Jan 19, 2021 02:36 pm Implicated products in a new chocolate recall have dates covering the past year. Lake Champlain Chocolates launched the action because a consumer found a piece of plastic in a chocolate product from the company. The company reports that it sells chocolate products under several brand names, according to its recall notice posted on the Food... Continue Reading


----------

